# My Cat Freedom...pic Heavy



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*Latest pics on Freedom taken today. He's just over a year old now.  *


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL,what fantastic pictures.
He certainly likes to pose..hes gorgeous.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> LOL,what fantastic pictures.
> He certainly likes to pose..hes gorgeous.


LOL, Thanks...Actually he has to be one of the worst cats ive ever had for trying to take pics of him. He wont stay still long enough when i get the camera out...lol...xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is bootiful .... great pics xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Great Pics Ony! There as good as always...  I love the first pic.... With the tounge out!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> He is bootiful .... great pics xxx


Thanks Vikki...xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Great Pics Ony! There as good as always...  I love the first pic.... With the tounge out!


Thanks James....xxxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

You got some preety good snaps there... well done u!! He's a beauty!! xx:wink5:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh Ony WHAT a Stunning chap i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee him :001_tt1: xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> You got some preety good snaps there... well done u!! He's a beauty!! xx:wink5:


Thank you Kate....xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Oh Ony WHAT a Stunning chap i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee him :001_tt1: xxx


Thank you Kim....xxxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

He is a very handsome chap!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> He is a very handsome chap!


Thank you....xxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!! He is absolutly gorgeous......

....and O my look as those fangs!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

deb53 said:


> WOW!! He is absolutly gorgeous......
> 
> ....and O my look as those fangs!!!!


LOL, Thank you...xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

hes Such a stunning cat Ony xxx He really loves the camera..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> hes Such a stunning cat Ony xxx He really loves the camera..


Thanks Sharon...I wish he did love the camera. I hardly ever manage to get pics of him...lol...xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im coming for him!!!! lock ya door!:lol::lol: oh and is that a little nip i can see in one of the pics??:ciappa::ciappa::laugh:xxxxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Im coming for him!!!! lock ya door!:lol::lol: oh and is that a little nip i can see in one of the pics??:ciappa::ciappa::laugh:xxxxxx


LOL, Suzy...yeah just the one nip im afraid...xxxx :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww he is lovely


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awww he is lovely


Thank you...xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Suzy...yeah just the one nip im afraid...xxxx :lol::lol::lol:


Hey! ones better than none!!!:ihih::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey! ones better than none!!!:ihih::lol::lol::lol:


LOL...Well everyone's heard of Catnip havent they? xxxx   :001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Well everyone's heard of Catnip havent they? xxxx   :001_tt2:


xxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw he's gorgeous, loving his name :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Aw he's gorgeous, loving his name :001_wub:


Thank you Suzanne...xxxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhh...he is lovely and great pictures !


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg omg omg omg :crazy::001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Natik said:


> awhh...he is lovely and great pictures !


Thank you Natik...xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> omg omg omg omg :crazy::001_wub:


LOL, Thanks...xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Love him Ony - he's gorgeous. Doing quite a few of Patch's poses there as well - may be it's a boy thing.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hes a big boy and hes so hansome


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he is such a cutie...... love the one with his tongue out..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

OOOHHH he is absolutely gorgeous hun. 

He loves that camera.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Love him Ony - he's gorgeous. Doing quite a few of Patch's poses there as well - may be it's a boy thing.


Thanks Jo...yep i think it's a male thing...lol...xxxx  



kelseye said:


> hes a big boy and hes so hansome


Thank you Kelseye...xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> he is such a cutie...... love the one with his tongue out..


Thanks Marion...Oh the one with his tongue out...He's poking his tongue out at you for laughing at me on phone coz of my shopping...lol...xxxx   :001_tt2:



kath123 said:


> OOOHHH he is absolutely gorgeous hun.
> 
> He loves that camera.


Thank you Kath....Wish he did love the camera. I hardly ever get to take pics of him...lol...xxxx


----------

